# Importing house hold items



## cedricp (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi there, we are from Europe, working for an international Institution. We bought a plot in Western Cape a couple of years ago we are building our house this year as we will be retiring there in 2015. We will only apply for retiring visa few months before retirement. We wanted to send our household items from France to get the house ready for when we will be coming during holidays next year. We have been told that we have to pay taxes on our items (mostly furniture) as we do not have yet temporary residency. Any advise how best to proceed ?thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

cedricp said:


> Hi there, we are from Europe, working for an international Institution. We bought a plot in Western Cape a couple of years ago we are building our house this year as we will be retiring there in 2015. We will only apply for retiring visa few months before retirement. We wanted to send our household items from France to get the house ready for when we will be coming during holidays next year. We have been told that we have to pay taxes on our items (mostly furniture) as we do not have yet temporary residency. Any advise how best to proceed ?thanks



Not necessarily. Unless everything is brand new and still in the box, quiestions may be asked, we brought a brand new TV and dvd recorder back from the UK, no questions asked.

Customs did not even look at our container, the only thing that bothered them was the car we took from SA to the UK and brought back to SA!

Yip, still driving the same car, hardly ever used one of our cars in the UK, so we now have a "new" old car!


----------

